
Surprises of the Faraday Cage - monort
https://sinews.siam.org/Details-Page/surprises-of-the-faraday-cage
======
kwhitefoot
> And then three questions:

> Q1. How can arguably the most famous effect in electrical engineering have
> remained unanalyzed for 180 years?

Faraday cages are tools used in other work; as long as they work, no one cares
how.

> Q2. How can a big error in the most famous physics textbook ever published
> have gone unreported since 1964?

See the answer to Q1.

